# Pigeon Hanging Around Campus



## STUDENT-GTCC (May 1, 2008)

A white pigeon has been found hanging around Guilford Technical Community College in Jamestown, NC. The pigeon is outfitted with a band around the leg, and looks to have been tagged in 2007. The bird is not overly afraid of people, and is still loose flying around campus. How can I find the owner of this bird? What would be a safe way to capture the bird to find out the number?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

STUDENT-GTCC said:


> A white pigeon has been found hanging around Guilford Technical Community College in Jamestown, NC. The pigeon is outfitted with a band around the leg, and looks to have been tagged in 2007. The bird is not overly afraid of people, and is still loose flying around campus. How can I find the owner of this bird? What would be a safe way to capture the bird to find out the number?


If you can get close enough to grab him, then do that. It's a lost racing pigeon and the owner can be found when we have the information off of the leg band.
Here's a link to a box trap if you think that would work.http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

If you can get the band info, please come back here and post it and someone can give you the info you need to find the owner of the bird. 
Offer the bird some wild bird seed if you can. If he's hungry enough, he may come close enough to let you pick him up. Also a drink of water. I expect since every one is racing birds right now, he may have been lost since last week end if not before that.


----------

